# Most terrible door check straps ever?!



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't lubricated my Door straps at all and they have never made noise in 3.5 years. Could you post a video?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Snappa said:


> Does anyone else have an issue of noisy door check straps? For those who don't know what I'm talking about, it's the black bar attached between the door and body of the car within the door jamb that limits how far the door can extend. Since owning this car brand new, I have followed the instructions down pat found in the user manual of periodically lubricating the door jambs with the required lubricant officially from GM. Well, after long rain storms and humid weather, they become loud and squeaky again! I even had to replace the drivers side front doors check strap because of it making a very loud popping noise each time it reached a detent which holds the door in place. The squeaking usually occurs when each detent is about to be engaged or during engagement. I'm afraid all doors will eventually be making loud popping noises and these things will have to be replaced as "regular maintenance". Absolutely pathetic! What is wrong with these? Anyone please give some advice. Thank you.


Door jamb and door check are different components.

Coat the strap, top, bottom and sides with silicone grease ....apply grease to fingertip and don't just blob it on.....not affected by moisture and keeps the rubber block (that the strap runs through) from dry rotting.
Oil based grease, as you have found, dries out the rubber.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haven't had any of that, but they are freaking terrible at holding the heavy door open or trying to keep it at a detent when you want them to.

Check straps seemed to break every few years on my Volvo, though. All too familiar with that snapping noise.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What type of grease should I use? I may be having issues because I regularly detail my cruze and have decreased and washed that area on ocassion. Still looks clean and brand new but doesn't sound like it! Perhaps I was lubricating with wrong stuff??


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Snappa said:


> What type of grease should I use? I may be having issues because I regularly detail my cruze and have decreased and washed that area on ocassion. Still looks clean and brand new but doesn't sound like it! Perhaps I was lubricating with wrong stuff??


White lithium grease or silicone will work. Something water resistant.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

That's what I've been using.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not white lithium......that is hydrocarbon based.....it dries out.

You can buy silicon grease at hardware stores.....sold in small tubes.

Rob


----------

